# post you bulldog type photo here



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lovely picture... As usual.
But you're gonna have to let me in on who's who!
Sorry... That's totally naughty of me... But I haven't been on for ages and I've lost track.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ok, some very hastily taken ones on the iPhone!
So no comments about how rough the dogs look lol....
They have been playing in the yard and are about to have their dinner!
So they weren't too keen on sitting still for pictures!
Lol


















Taken a few weeks ago...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice here's mine


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Lovely picture... As usual.
> But you're gonna have to let me in on who's who!
> Sorry... That's totally naughty of me... But I haven't been on for ages and I've lost track.


 
that morgan and terra


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Ok, some very hastily taken ones on the iPhone!
> So no comments about how rough the dogs look lol....
> They have been playing in the yard and are about to have their dinner!
> So they weren't too keen on sitting still for pictures!
> ...


 

gus half sister 









gus niece


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Come a long way in the last 3-4 months.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Morgan?
Who that?
Lol
Thats a bonny looking dog!
Me like!!!!
Lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Come a long way in the last 3-4 months.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


what kind off bulldog is she/he? Absolutly gorgeous!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> what kind off bulldog is she/he? Absolutly gorgeous!!


_Bull_mastiff


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

My 5 month old French Bulldog Harvey :flrt::flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> _Bull_mastiff


Nice if we're including these


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Roxy, my Boston Terrier puppy, 6 months old, at her first show


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont have a bulldog but heres my contribution Best Bulldog Trampoline Routine You'll Ever See Video


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

My Aylestone Bulldog, Maximus


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is a pic of our Ambull x Bullmastiff
Ziggy


Zara the rottie


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Am loving all these pics of Bulldogs and their smooshy faces!

Maximus is gorgeous! If I had the room I'd get a larger Bulldog breed, probably American. But until I move, I'll make do with my little Frenchie!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

beckyj said:


> Am loving all these pics of Bulldogs and their smooshy faces!
> 
> Maximus is gorgeous! If I had the room I'd get a larger Bulldog breed, probably American. But until I move, I'll make do with my little Frenchie!


there mini bully in uk now


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

beckyj said:


> Maximus is gorgeous! If I had the room I'd get a larger Bulldog breed, probably American. But until I move, I'll make do with my little Frenchie!


Thankyou 

He was a rescue that had "problems" 
He is much better now behaviour wise but is scared of most things (the ironing board being his biggest rival!)


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Im sure a boxer is a bull breed :blush:










Betsy










Mac


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

NicolaMe said:


> Im sure a boxer is a bull breed :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


The Boxer is part of the Molosser dog group, developed in Germany in the late 19th century from the now extinct Bullenbeisser, a dog of Mastiff descent, and Bulldogs brought in from Great Britain


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Chance my american bulldog


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

kellogg said:


> Chance my american bulldog
> 
> image
> image


do a see a strong stuff collar


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> do a see a strong stuff collar


you do


----------

